# 1 dead in shooting at crowded Fla. mall



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2006)

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061225/ap_on_re_us/mall_shooting
> 
> *1 dead in shooting at crowded Fla. mall*
> 
> ...



A terrible way to spend Christmas and those there-after. Prayers to the family of the deceased. 
Presumably this will lead to metal detectors in shopping malls and more armed guards and police. 
Tomorrow morning amid the opening of long awaited presents and sitting down to Christmas dinner ... lets say a prayer for the family of the one killed.

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Dec 30, 2006)

:asian:


----------

